# Colonoscopy Question



## Edster (Dec 1, 2008)

Its it possible to have one without no sedation or is sedation needed as its that uncomfortable?Do you realise whats going on with sedation are are you so out of it?thanks


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

It totally depends on the doctor, I think...I was told I'd be awhile afterward to sleep it off, but the instructions say it's a minor sedative, but most people tend to just sleep through it all.PS. Moving to GI Tests board.


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

My first one.......I was SO determined to see what happens I was sedated but was able to force myself to stay awake...........didn't happen with the second one........but I was aware.........not awake........but knew what was happening..........xxxMary::







))


----------

